# Todays News of the Weird



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Sure we can drive over that bridge, why not???

http://chronicle.augusta.com/latest...1327113337


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes I think they should have the right to just shoot drunk drivers. Thats not going to be a quick repair to the bridge. Hope they bill the joker.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The online comments regarding the story were equally as entertaining as the story.... As the truck fell off the bridge in the removal process....

"Even Ray Charles could see that one comin....."


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was surprised by the broken Beam. 

JJ


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

JJ, 

The member that broke is a compression member, not designed to take any side loading. The truck hitting that member put tremendous side loading on the member, not to mention that the bridge it's self is most likely getting on in it's years and the ability to properly maintain the inner sections of those riveted columns is difficult, meaning it is usually not well done. It is my guess that the span will be out of service for the duration of the repair/replacement of the member.


----------



## Gravy Train (Mar 6, 2011)

F=MA


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

There are combined rail-highway bridges on the South Island of New Zealand where the tracks run down the middle of the one lane birdge. So, road traffic in both directions, and the trains, share the same 10 or 12 foot wide bridge. Pretty exciting the first time you come to one. 

Here is a video if you don't believe me. Watch all the way to the very end. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3IC-5-tPOY


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Now that is some crazy..... stuff


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow what a great place for rail fanning, if you don't get crushed.......


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By astrayelmgod on 21 Jan 2012 11:09 PM 
There are combined rail-highway bridges on the South Island of New Zealand where the tracks run down the middle of the one lane birdge. 

Definitely lots of fun I can tell you for sure, although rail traffic is minimal on those lines so you don't get to see them often. They are slowly being replaced now.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

We spent a week drinving around down there 11 years ago, and never saw any trains anywhere, never mind at a bridge. Not much car traffic, either (in late March, after the tourist season). 

In the video referenced in a previous message, notice that there are no flashing lights, or any othe warning device...


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Ha ha, the warning device is the big yellow headlight on the train. 

If its coming at you - suggest reverse 
If its behind you and catching up - suggest the next gear.. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know who was more stupid--the driver of the pickup or the guys trying to clear it! I can't believe they just tried towing it straight backwards!! Sheesh! 

Keith


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Naptowneng on 21 Jan 2012 06:49 AM 
Sure we can drive over that bridge, why not???

http://chronicle.augusta.com/latest...1327113337


"Alcohol may have been a contributing factor" the deputy said..







...........However he neglected to mention that a dose of stupidity may also have had something to do with it







Oh, and what about the one armed man that allegedly fled the scene


----------

